# MTH and proto 3



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm seeing some nice prices on the MTH Hudson. What is the story on MTH, DCC and Protosound 3? I'm using DCC and don't want to add another control system, so the idea of MTH on DCC has a lot of appeal


When Protosound 3 for large scale comes out, will you be able to update a loco with Protosound 2? Is it a software udate, or a hardware change? If I buy a HUdson now, equipped with Proto2, will I have to buy an entirely new board and install it to run on DCC?


Anyone have any idea of the cost?


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Its hardware, and you will have to update the whole board. Based on what you wrote, (Im using dcc and dont want to add another system) its not for you.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

we are running some of the HO proto 3 locos with the digitrax system and a 402 throttle and it works just fine .... you cannot program much other than the loco number but all the sound trigger just fine ....


if he does change over the G stuff I am thinking about getting some


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

well, with momentum and the absolute speed control of DCS, that sounds fine, you can use universal consisting since it does not support advanced consisting. 

I think the key is that all the sounds appear to be controllable with DCC functions 0-28. 

Anyone have any ETA on the large scale version? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Example of what can be controlled under DCC on a PS3 HO scale engine:

F0 Headlight on/off
F1 Bell on/off
F2 Whistle/Horn on/off
F3 Start-up/Shut-down
F4 PFA initiate and advance
F5 All Lighting on/off
F6 Engine Sounds on/off
F7 Volume low, med, high, off
F8 Smoke on/off
F9 Forward Signal Sound
F10 Reverse Signal Sound
F11 Coupler Slack Sound
F12 One-Shot Doppler on/off
F13 Extended Start Up
F14 Extended Shut Down
F15 Labor Chuff
F16 Drift Chuff
F17 Smoke Volume low, med, high
F18 Single short whistle toot
F19 Coupler Close
F20 Feature Reset
F21 Idle Sequence 1
F22 Idle Sequence 2
F23 Idle Sequence 3
F24 Idle Sequence 4
F25 Brakes auto/off
F26 Cab Chatter auto/off
F27 Clickety-Clack auto/off
F28 Train Wreck
**********************
As John indicated 'Protosound 3' is the sound/control board in the engine is independent and separate from the TIU and remote and will require a swap out. Since we don't know what the final board design looks like don't know what will be involved in swapping the boards. 

The Protosound 2 upgrade kits which include all the lights & LEDs, etc are sold currently for $150 if you are MTH club member ($25 fee), $180 if you aren't. So eventually I would expect the protosound 3 boards to be in these kits.

The TIU and remote are software upgradeable. Sound files in the Protosound 2/3 boards are software loads.

Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So when is it coming? Anyone get any dates from MTH? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats all fine and dandy for HO so how about the large scale. Later RJD


----------

